# Ponds and Water Gardens > Pond Fish >  goldfish probs 20 years on :(

## slasher

i just lost one of my goldfish the other day, i guess he died of old age as i tried everything, but he died, he was about 20 years  :Frown: , anyways, his pal is now doing my head in, he was ok the other day and now he looks fooked, we changed the water etc, could he be missing his pal so much that hes ill ???

----------


## slasher

anyone ?

----------


## Timo

Is his pal that old too?

Could be missing the other fish. Try getting him a friend from your local fish shop. 

Have or do you change the water much?

20 years for a fish is a long time to live he had a good innings  :Smile: . 

I hope his pal pics up soon Timo.

----------


## slasher

> Is his pal that old too?
> 
> Could be missing the other fish. Try getting him a friend from your local fish shop. 
> 
> Have or do you change the water much?
> 
> 20 years for a fish is a long time to live he had a good innings . 
> 
> I hope his pal pics up soon Timo.


yes his pal was very similar age too, and i did just buy another two new wee pals for him and the feckin things man, ones got white spot and the other just died tonight, i think i might have poisend them slightly with too much white spot treatment, so last night and today we have took have water out and half water in etc, so now its hard to say if theres enough treatment in the water and the whitespot still looks like its there, and the old fish is just constantly laying on the ground man, feckkkkkkkkk.

I have some tonic stuff, dunno whether to try that in there or if that will make matters worse, and i dunno how frequent i need to keep adding the white spot treatment, what a mad lot of shit this is man, bloody old fish where always ok all them years and now this rubbish  :Frown: , ohh well, the joys of fish eh,  :lol:

----------


## slasher

> yes his pal was very similar age too, and i did just buy another two new wee pals for him and the feckin things man, ones got white spot and the other just died tonight, i think i might have poisend them slightly with too much white spot treatment, so last night and today we have took have water out and half water in etc, so now its hard to say if theres enough treatment in the water and the whitespot still looks like its there, and the old fish is just constantly laying on the ground man, feckkkkkkkkk.
> 
> I have some tonic stuff, dunno whether to try that in there or if that will make matters worse, and i dunno how frequent i need to keep adding the white spot treatment, what a mad lot of shit this is man, bloody old fish where always ok all them years and now this rubbish , ohh well, the joys of fish eh,


p.s
i also been reading that salt can help the fish and white spot too, but i cant see how much i would add to my 21.6litre tank, and i guess any old salt will do, but again, i dont know, do they mean normal table salt ???? Ive went ahead and added some table salt, we use the Lo-salt stuff, dunno if even that makes a difference, and like i say, i dunno if ive added too much or too little as i dunno how much to put in, i just held the tub over the water and poured the salt in, i would say a generous amount, maybe about 2 teaspoons worth, hard to say, i wish i would have measured it on spoons now, feckkkkkkkk, i didnt think  :Frown: .

Ive still not added more white spot treatment yet, but ive been reading that it should be added daily for maybe 12 or more days, dunno how much truth is in that, and would that also be with the salt and just how much salt and how often etc ???

Looks like iam needing help quick here man please or else i fear another fishy is going to fishy heaven.

----------


## Gary R

Hi slasher

white spot is Usually triggered by Stress  
Usually a consequence of poor or incorrect water conditions, fluctuating temperature and general poor husbandry will cause this, Sensitive goldfish may develop white spot as a result of poor water quality
i would test your water and improve water conditions immediately if needed m8
you can use Aquarium salt at a dose of 1- 2g/litre which can help to prevent white spot from taking over your tank
The anti-parasite medication that you are using at the moment, you will need to read and see how much to use each day.
and do a test of your water m8 check for ammonia, nitrite and your PH then let us know

Regards Gary

----------


## slasher

> Hi slasher
> 
> white spot is Usually triggered by Stress  
> Usually a consequence of poor or incorrect water conditions, fluctuating temperature and general poor husbandry will cause this, Sensitive goldfish may develop white spot as a result of poor water quality
> i would test your water and improve water conditions immediately if needed m8
> you can use Aquarium salt at a dose of 1- 2g/litre which can help to prevent white spot from taking over your tank
> The anti-parasite medication that you are using at the moment, you will need to read and see how much to use each day.
> and do a test of your water m8 check for ammonia, nitrite and your PH then let us know
> 
> Regards Gary


when i got the new fish the other day i done a full water change and cleaned the tank etc, then thats when everything went tits up, now like i said previously i think the other day i might have everdosed them on the white spot treatment, ive been doing half water changes for past couple of changes, last night and today ive added in a wee drop more white spot stuff as the white spot actually looks like its getting worse, as for testing the water etc i wouldnt even know where to start mate  :Frown: , i guess i was pretty lucky over the past 20 years with my fishy's, i never really had to do anything to them accept clean the tank out, and even that was lucky if it got once every so often,  :lol: , when i couldnt see the fish through the glass.  :lol: .

This "salt" we talk of, is that table salt ??? i read a fish page last night and it says you can use table salt ??? i dont have any other salt .

----------


## Big Blue

Hi Slasher,

Within reason, the longer you have a fish the hardier they seem to get. Often water conditions are allowed to deteriorate and established fish will put up with it, but put new fish into those conditions and you've got trouble........

In general goldfish are no where near as hardy as they were twenty years ago because two decades of high yield commercial breeding has taken much of their natural toughness away as breeders seek fast growth and good colour.

Do stick with it ,but do be more careful about water conditions in your set up. New goldfish will need much more care than the old ones did..

----------


## slasher

> Hi Slasher,
> 
> Within reason, the longer you have a fish the hardier they seem to get. Often water conditions are allowed to deteriorate and established fish will put up with it, but put new fish into those conditions and you've got trouble........
> 
> In general goldfish are no where near as hardy as they were twenty years ago because two decades of high yield commercial breeding has taken much of their natural toughness away as breeders seek fast growth and good colour.
> 
> Do stick with it ,but do be more careful about water conditions in your set up. New goldfish will need much more care than the old ones did..


they are still alive "just", covered in the white spot etc and sitting motionless  :Frown:

----------


## slasher

and then there was one, only got one left now, the other just died, so ive just got one of the golden oldie goldfish left, riddled with white spot and sores on its body too, nearly totally motionless, just laying there, i think its close to death too  :Frown:

----------

